# Amplificador y bajo arsenal JVC



## yamilongiano (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola miren tengo estos 2 juguetes
arsenal CS-AW7040 bajo
especificaciones:
http://www.manualowl.com/m/JVC/CS-AW7040/Manual/1941

arsenal KS-AR7501D amplificador
especificaciones:
http://support.jvc.com/consumer/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027919&pathId=144&page=3&archive=true&lang=es

cual coneccion es la adecuada, es que quiero aprender.



el bajo viene con un manual con caracteristicas para hacer una caja y sus respectivas medidas, pero en el manual salen 2 tablas  y no entiendo cual es la diferencia.
esta en el pdf la pagina numero 15. salen 2 tablas, es de 2 bobinas de 4 ohms
(8 ohms)

osea que segun el esquema debe tener un fondo  C= 34 cm si no me equivoco, sera correcto esto?.

 se juntan bien estos dos ?
osea el amplificador es el adecuado. que les parce sonara bien ?.
lo conecto en mono o en estereo ?


----------



## jmgm (Jul 31, 2011)

menudos juguetes!! ya quisiera yo unos iguales!! las dos conexiones son correctas pero no entiendo tus preguntas, en los manuales viene todo muy claro,lo que si se es que tiene que sonar de muerte


----------



## yamilongiano (Jul 31, 2011)

muchas gracias ya lo instale y ocupe l,a instalacion de 8 hms ya que tengo un solo wooffer y si suena la raja


----------

